# ID please



## BassBlaster (Jun 9, 2013)

I have some wood that was believed to be apple. I got this from a buddies house after a wind storm. He said it was an apple tree and has lived there for years so I took his word. Today it was mentioned that this looked alot like hackberry. So, can I get a positive ID please?

I have a scanner now but for the life of me, I cant figure out how to use it. I hope the end grain shot is good enough.

[attachment=25987]

[attachment=25986]

[attachment=25985]


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 9, 2013)

Dennis,
Not hackberry for sure. Apple is a possibility and well as pear.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like apple to me... The bark is wrong for the pear we have around here(Bradford), but I have no idea how the bark looks on a fruiting pear.


----------



## phinds (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like apple to me but I couldn't rule out pear.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 9, 2013)

phinds said:


> Looks like apple to me but I couldn't rule out pear.



Thanks for the replies guys. I guess since Im not smart enough to work this scanner, Ill have to accept that my buddy knows the difference between an apple and a pear!! Thanks again!


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 10, 2013)

dosent look like fruiting pear we have here my vote is apple as well.


----------



## gridlockd (Jun 11, 2013)

Definitely not hackberry, +1 on the apple vote.


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 11, 2013)

its wood..... Im certain I guessed right. lol


----------

